# **2020 Suzuki 20hp Vs Tohatsu 20hp**



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I have no first person experience, but I spoke to a Tohatsu dealer (yes, he was trying to sell me a Tohatsu) awhile back and he claimed they were pretty much the same motor. He said Tohatsu made the Suzuki small engines (no really surprising, if true, since Tohatsu seems to have made everybody’s portable engines at one point or another) until Suzuki decided to take over production. Tohatsu kept making the same motor for themselves. Suzuki and Tohatsu have likely made some small changes since then, but nothing earth shattering.

I wish I could afford either.

Nate


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i believe hatsu make almost all the motors 30hp and under.


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

Tohatsu looks better on paper with longer warranty and slightly cheaper price tag. Might want to just go with the one with the closest reliable mechanic.


----------



## SaltyNShallow (Jun 1, 2018)

Anytide is right. Tohatsu does manufactures almost all 25-30hp and below; pretty sure they certaintly do for Mercury and Nissan I believe. From personal experience (having owned Mercury, Yamaha, and Evinrude motors previously) I have ZERO complaints with my current Tohatsu 20hp (E/S + E/T) and I highly recommend them over all the others. Theyre priced lower than the others and have longer warranties which is a plus! Ive owned it since 2014 and it has yet to give me an issue unlike the other brands mentioned *knock on wood*. 

The Yamaha 15hp had the trim solenoid went 3 times for some reason (I heard it was a common issue a while back?) but ran great overall, Mercury 25hp idle'd rough, would randomly turn off, and in the end the trim cylinder gave out. Biggest heahache...I got tired of having it checked. As for the Evinrude, it was an older 15hp but the previous owner abused the heck out of it so I cant give a worthy opinion.

In regards to performance, I'm extremely happy with it. After 300+ hours it sips on gas, starts right up every single time, extremely reliable and regular maintenance keeps her going like she did on day 1. Also, I feel like it has more lower end torque than a Yamaha 20. My buddy has the same boat rigged almost identical but just different engine and even he noticed the same. Hope this helps.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Both are great motors. Go with the one that has the best local dealer service/parts available.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Probably the tohatsu. It comes with a 15" shaft. Suzuki is 20, I believe


----------



## mm9 (Jan 4, 2010)

Went with the tohatsu 20hp from onlineoutboards.com based out of Tennessee. A little sketchy buying an outboard online but I have heard good things and I will report back to this thread regardless of whatever happens. Thank you guys for the responses. I appreciate it. Catch’em up and happy Easter weekend


----------



## mm9 (Jan 4, 2010)

Just a heads up. I Ordered from onlineoutboards.com. Delivered in 3 days right to my door. Well packaged and secure.

wanted to let you all know as it can be a little sketchy ordering a new outboard from online, but they were great to work with. Would order from them again. Based out of TN ships nationwide.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

I bought my 25hp Suzuki and controls from them. Awesome service and saved a lot of money


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Wish they offered the Tohatsu 30. I'll be looking for a good deal in a few months.


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

i have had both. the quality of the Tohatsu is definitely better. ie stainless vs galvanized bolts and just the fit and finish is better on the tohatsu. But the suzuki starts every time on the first pull. The Tohatsu takes 2 to some times 4 pulls. not a deal breaker but kinda annoying. the shifter and the trim levers both vibrated badly on the tohatsu. afew shims and some gorilla tape fixed that quick. the gas tank pickup on the suzuki actually left us stranded one day. had to cut the gas line and stick it down in the fuel. i had a 2017 Suzuki 20 EFI pull start and currently have a 2019 Tohatsu 20 EFI pull start. both are great engines.

side note : had a 2015 tohatsu 20 carb pull start that i think was better then both lol


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Suzuki makes its own motors. Tohatsu made motors for Mercury, and others.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

anytide said:


> i believe hatsu make almost all the motors 30hp and under.


Yes. At one time Yamaha used to make the small ones, but they even got too expensive so Hatsu took the task.


----------

